# cats going to stud



## bulldog44 (Feb 15, 2011)

hi I really some advice, i breed maine coons coons and studed my boy out his sired 3 litters and his going crazy for a girl but i was told to let me girls have a nice rest after their kittens so i cant mate them again until the summer onwards, he has a neutered girl (his daughter) living with him for company as i bring him in as often as possible.

anyway i decided to stud him out, his health tested and all my cats are gccf reg.

the girl arrived at 8am today and she is just going mad, hissing crying growling, we let them meet then have seperated them but they can see eachother (if you can picture that) and she isnt showing calling but just being nasty, he really wants to mate her and has been on his best behaviour being loving and sweet, i feel sorry for him!

I know that she is away from home, and obviously scared, its her first time and shes 14months old. we were going to keep them seperate for 24hours then let them 'together' but with the slider open so she can run back into 'her' bit.

but if she is like this now i dont want him to get hurt if she is still like this tom, im a bit worried about letting them together? 

if she doesnt calm down what should i do as she might stop calling?

i think this will be the last time i do this its very stressful, i have a new girl but she wont be ready until next year.
I bred westies for many years but gave up about 3 years ago as i didnt want to rehome any of my older breeding girls or boys, found it to upsetting, and I have a 8years old soppy bulldog called fred, tried to add pics but dont know how.

thanks any tips would be very greatful.
mel


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

Hiya

Maybe the girl wasn't in strong enough call? With my girls, even when they are in full on call they still hiss, growl and generally go mad but in between our stud boy is able to get to them and mate them!

She is naturally going to be scared and this is why I am always very reluctant to have girls visiting here because it is so stressful for them.

Personal experience would tell me to give her 24 hours next to him, a chance to calm down and then allow them to meet again and see what happens...I had one girl who despised our stud but she still managed to get pregnant!

CM


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It can be stressful and it comes with a lot of responsibilities which makes it even more stressful 

The way she's behaving is quite normal for a visiting queen, it's stressful for them too. With respect, I think you allowed them to 'meet' too soon and its a good thing that you've now separated them. I would say the majority of queens I've taken into stud have behaved in this way to some degree or another. Again, the majority eventually relent and will be co-operative... but it can be so stressful for some queens they either refuse to mate at all or will have gone out of call by the time they've settled down.

Whether or not either cat is hurt in the process of trying introductions will depend (again its my experience only), most likely, on how experienced your boy is. Most boys, when they know what they're doing, will back off completely and wait for the queen to be ready. Injury isn't beyond the realms of possibility but serious injury is quite unusual - not that you want sort of injury to occur! But 'courtship'/mating is frequently a noisy affair.

It's case of allowing her to settle and then judging if you think she is still in call in a day or two or three... or more, and then trying introductions again. Expect a certain amount of hissing/growling (on her part) but obviously be ready to remove her if she plainly isn't happy to co-operate.

Sorry, this is getting lengthy  All I can really say is that it's a waiting game; sometimes it can appear that you'll never get a queen mated, only for them to become very receptive five minutes later... but there are some, though they are few admittedly, who refuse to co-operate at all.


----------



## bulldog44 (Feb 15, 2011)

thank you for your replys, he is a very lovely cat, just sitting there doing the happy eyes to her and he fell alseep with her watching him, so his being very nice, he backs away when they moan at him!

Oh im sorry when I say meet, she was in her carry case I took her in and he smelled the carry case and we put her in her little house bit (hard to explain my husband built it) so they was not together didnt touch or anything

i just went and sat on a chair outside and his not doing anything just eating and sitting there, also spraying and was quite vocal, but he is now quiet, she is growling if he moves but the hissing has stopped, i know more about dogs, but didnt think that the girl would be that stressed if in call, if she wants a mate, but then i am used to my girls in my house or in their runs so i think it shocked me a little bit!

i said if she comes out of call i will let her stay anyway, as if she goes home again and comes back it would be the same wouldnt it? 

i have only had my own stud, but people do use studs so they must be able to mate in the end!

oh my poor boy just wants a loving girlfreind!

yes one of my girls hates him she is quite a nasty girl when she calls, shes normally loving, shes a red girl, i was told that they are fiesty! but when she called, was loud but when she mated, my lord she ripped out his fur, even though i clipped her nails, he just stood there! 

thank you for replying, they have had their dinner but i dont think she has eaten, didnt expect her to, she played with me for about 2seconds until my boys face come into view lol

what cat breeds do you breed? i have always had maine coon as pets, i love the giant long hair breeds, i also have a 15year old birman.

mel


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Mel 

I have British Shorthairs.

Sounds like you're doing a great job with her  It can be really difficult with visiting queens.. especially when their owner is highly surprised to be told their lovely, sweet girl who they claim wouldn't harm a fly has turned into a demon. Their hormones say one thing - their demeanour says another 

If she's happy to be handled tomorrow it's probably worth trying putting him into the queens quarters for a few hours and allowing her the run of his quarters (don;t forget to swap the litter trays over too). I've found that can help enormously as, when you do eventually let her out of the queen's quarters, she'll have already had a good sniff round and be familiar with the 'territory'.

Your boy sounds really sweet - let's hope she thinks so too in a few days time


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

How frustruating for all concerned  I couldn't believe our girls reaction first time we took her to stud she turned into a fiend. Second visit to another boy she went off call and just spent her time cuddled up with him. Came home and within a short period back on call. Next visit on full call and wild as ever. Hope things work out.


----------



## bulldog44 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks for all your replys, I will swap the litter trays in the morning as he is doing lots of wees in his! she hasnt been yet but can see out and knows where it is and her food, spent a good hour playing with her and even picked her up she was purring and was lovely she is a silver and beautiful! Oh I forgot to say I took him out and let her run around his bit and she played on the cat post, did some sniffing but was more interested in me and playing and some attention, spent a hour doing that.

still growling but no hissing, it is very stressful for them poor girls!! 

i like the british shorthairs i like their faces, bit grumpy looking like me lol

Mel


----------



## bulldog44 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a quick update on the loved up couple!

She came round after 2days, I found it more stressful than both of them, They mated about 5 times and she lost interest, he didnt! lol but she refused him?

Found it a little odd, but I am guessing that she had ended her call, anyway kept her here with him just incase she came back in, but no sign, they spent some lovely days cuddled up in the same bed together, was very sweet.

Have told her to keep a eye on her and bring her back, lets hope she doesnt have to come back! 

On a good note I have bought a gorgeous new girl and have my eye on one of my friends, she showing her at the moment and is currently down sizing so Ill have a lovely red girl along with my new blue tortie! My boy will be very pleased.

thanks for the help, Im not good with computers so cant add pictures (my age showing!)

Mel


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad it went well eventually and she didn't take too long to settle. 'Tis stressful, as you say, but very rewarding to be given the honor of looking after someone's precious girl for a short while and to receive the subsequent news of a lovely litter of kittens... almost as nice as having a litter of your own


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

This thread gave me such a chuckle. I visualized everything! LOL I could just see your boy the cassanova trying to sweet talk the ladies-getting chunks of fur torn out LOL omg I'm dying over here. Glad everything worked out in the end.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: Made me wonder what my girl is like  The stud I use is so lovely and when I go to pick her up they are usually curled up together  The stud owner tells me my girl is very sweet - but she would say that wouldn't she 
I think the stress of studding out your boy must be tremendous, I know I couldn't do it - I'll stick to the girls I think 
I hope all has gone well with the mating Bulldog44 and you have a call telling you of the patter of tiny paws


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I think the stress of studding out your boy must be tremendous, I know I couldn't do it - I'll stick to the girls I think


i dont see much difference between studding out your boy, or sending your girl out to stud. theyre both stressful, just the same 'problem' viewed from different angles


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad it all went well in the end - let's hope there will be kitten news soon.

Sounds very exciting for you getting 2 new girls in...you will have to learn how to do photos on here so I can see them!


----------

